

Visa is under DDoS attack - znt

Getting "An error occurred while processing your request." error at visa.com right now. I wonder if their payment gateways will suffer like mastercard's did.
======
david_shaw
This is a confirmed target of "Operation Payback," a 4chan/Anonymous attack
against those who have opposed Wikileaks.

The primary targets include MasterCard (which was hit earlier today) and Visa,
who refused to process donations to Wikileaks. The Swedish Prosecution
authority is apparently also on the list.

Although these types of DDoS attacks (they are using the Low Orbit Ion Cannon
tool available at <https://github.com/NewEraCracker/LOIC/> ) do not affect
cardholder data, it will render legitimate users completely unable to login to
their merchant accounts.

------
chaosmachine
Keep trying, I'm sure it will load eventually...

------
edkennedy
The site went down almost as soon as the attack begun...
<http://isitup.org/www.visa.com>

------
WestCoastJustin
Will this have any impact on customers wanting to use their Visa card? For
example, if I head down to my local dinner, will my Visa/Mastercard
transaction get processed?

I'd wager that the Visa network engineers would segregate all customer
transactions. Processing would take place outside their general www/office/etc
traffic.

------
vchien
[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/12/operation...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/12/operation-
payback-announces-on-twitter-planned-web-attack-on-visa-after-wikileaks-
mastercard.html)

------
teoruiz
I really, really don't understand how can this happen if www.visa.com is
Akamaized.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I'm not saying this is the case today but... in general Akamai works be
finding your location and directing you to the closest servers. The closest
server might be overloaded but the network could be functioning fairly well
for everyone outside your service zone.

------
sukuriant
What does Anonymous hope to prove?

What, do they expect people to say, "Oh why you're right. Wikileaks is a good
thing and we should totally support it. Thank you for opening my eyes by
horrendously disrupting my business for the day." That's asinine!

~~~
storborg
Is that a serious question? They're trying to show Visa that there are quite a
lot of people who are very upset with them for booting Wikileaks.

It may be asinine, but many political demonstrations are.

~~~
sukuriant
A botnet can be run by a single person, though; how does DDoSing say that a
lot of people are upset when just a few people with a lot of bots can perform
the act?

~~~
storborg
Sorry, I'm not saying it's not misguided--just that they're trying to create
the impression in Visa's mind that a lot of people are upset.

~~~
sukuriant
Apologies. In the CNN article now posted on Hacker News,
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2010/12/more_wikileak...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2010/12/more_wikileaks)
, the Low Orbit Ion Canon is volunteer. It would seem that there are that many
who are agreeing with the assault, or at least not removing their agreement
with Anonymous' general decisions.

------
chipsy
I had an error yesterday evening. Worked the second try, so I thought nothing
of it. Knowing that CC sites are under attack now...

------
steveklabnik
Yep. <http://twitter.com/anonops/status/12613087077072896>

------
SheerazRaza
Yes they completely busted them see this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4TgCU1CWYo>

